# All of my kids



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Long day for Shorty Girl









"The look"









Dexter and his Crimmus tree









Chewy and Chompers









Thanks for looking XOXO


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a great looking family! Thanks for all the great pics. I love "the look"...LOL. :biggrin: Nice fish tank! What kind of fish are those?


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

They are Piranhas. One for sure is a Red Belly and the other I never looked into to see which type it was.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cool! What do you feed them? I was thinking they looked like Piranhas or Pacu. It's a great looking tank. :smile:


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

They eat "feeder goldfish" aka comets about 2 dozen a week. Sometimes they go nuts and eat all of them in one night and I wake up to a bunch of heads floating around  such a waste! But then they don't get fed for a few days.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pics! thanks for sharing!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

That first pic cracks me up...the way that dog is lying on the couch and ottoman...totally zonked.

I bet kitteh enjoyed climbing in the tree...I'll keep that in mind when I ever get a real tree.

And I LOVE that fish tank. I want another fish tank so badly right now, (I used to have one), and I want a nice, large one like that...but alas, it is not to be at this moment. It will be someday though. I think I'll go for more docile fish, though. =)

Great looking animal family..(can't say "furbabies" because I don't think piranha have fur...unless it's in their mouths.)


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> That first pic cracks me up...the way that dog is lying on the couch and ottoman...totally zonked.
> 
> I bet kitteh enjoyed climbing in the tree...I'll keep that in mind when I ever get a real tree.
> 
> ...


If I were to do it over again I would buy one with a smaller footprint. They make them in so many different sizes now, every time I go pick up more fishies I walk around with wide eyes at the cube tanks and bow fronts  But always get the biggest one you can right away! "Go big or go home" right? :biggrin:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

kool pics:biggrin: piranhas are kool


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

You made me miss my old aquarium! I love piranhas and Pacos! I had a big Paco that loved to eat grapes and strawberrys! 
All the best for your big and beautifull family!


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

BRT said:


> You made me miss my old aquarium! I love piranhas and Pacos! I had a big Paco that loved to eat grapes and strawberrys!
> All the best for your big and beautifull family!


Whoa that's crazy I have never heard of that! And that would be so cool to watch :biggrin:


----------

